# Rubik's Timer for Windows Phone



## kuhar (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,

I'd like to present you my simplistic timer for Windows Phone: Rubik's Timer:

*Download: http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=543bd178-a553-432a-96de-602d62ffdd97*










In the next update (early June) it'll also provide advanced stats system that is currently hidden, because I'm not fully satisfied with it to be hones. Thus, I don't want to publish unfinished products...

Enjoy. And I'd really appreciate some tips, ideas and generally sharing your opinion about it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you have to manually reset the timer after every solve?


----------



## kuhar (Apr 28, 2013)

Umm, yes, but I don't think that it's an inconvenience or something...


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 28, 2013)

Believe me that is an inconvenience.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it THAT hard to make it reset the time automatically?


----------

